# ok mu ika?? eka man pepakit kaku eka man migtext



## Ponce75

Can someone translate?


----------



## rempress

ok mu ika?? eka man pepakit kaku eka man migtext = *Ok lang ba yun?!? Ni hindi ka nagpakita sa akin ni nagtext man.*
May halong pagtatampo at paglalambing ang dating... hehehe


----------



## Ponce75

thx sooooooo much rempress!!!!  Check your messages.


----------

